# Top Best Recommendations for restaurants.



## Bex80 (Jan 16, 2016)

Being fairly new to Dubai, checking out the best places to eat is a mission !! 

I can only seem to find forum posts for reasonably priced/bargain places to eat, but does anybody have any recommendations for really special finds in the area for really good restaurants to go to. Not just the best places to be seen - or the most expensive! - but where is the bestest food!? 

Am open to suggestions for Middle Eastern Food, European, Thai, etc.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not sure what your palate is like. You're asking for "bestest" food so I don't know what to recommend...

Don't trust certain magazines that get paid for writing nice reviews. Tripadvisor can't be that trusted either. 
I've found some decent food blogs that have been helpful with finding new restaurants to try (by bloggers who visit restaurants anonymously).

Try this one. Geordie Armani


----------



## Bex80 (Jan 16, 2016)

haha, ok sorry ! am new to this. I am looking for good modern European, French, Italian, Moroccan and a Thai should keep us going for a while... 

Thanks, I will check out the blog.

And thanks for the tip - we had gone on trip advisor but keep finding places that seem to be a big difference and was wondering why?! Don't get me wrong... we aren't dinner snobs or anything. Just looking for a nice ambient place that serves good food in a nice setting.

Thanks


----------



## notdave (Jul 11, 2015)

Bex80 said:


> Being fairly new to Dubai, checking out the best places to eat is a mission !!
> 
> I can only seem to find forum posts for reasonably priced/bargain places to eat, but does anybody have any recommendations for really special finds in the area for really good restaurants to go to. Not just the best places to be seen - or the most expensive! - but where is the bestest food!?
> 
> ...


I suppose it depends how long your piece of string is...
Al Muntaha certainly serves very "nice" food... in a "best place" kinda place... and at best place budgets!!
And... Fibbers does a great all day breakfasts (including the right sort of bacon) in one of the closest facsimiles of a British/Irish pub in the area...
I suppose it all depends on your expectations and location... and piece of string... if you know what I mean


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Hmmm. I'll give you a few places to try.

Italian:
Bice at Hilton JBR

Pizzas:
Bussola at Westin 

French:
I've not tried it yet bit it sounded promising:
Bistro Des Arts in Address Marina

I've not found any good Thai or Moroccan restaurants
yet.

Great breakfast:
Eggspectation in JBR


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Bex80 said:


> Being fairly new to Dubai, checking out the best places to eat is a mission !!
> 
> I can only seem to find forum posts for reasonably priced/bargain places to eat, but does anybody have any recommendations for really special finds in the area for really good restaurants to go to. Not just the best places to be seen - or the most expensive! - but where is the bestest food!?
> 
> ...


zomato.com


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Spanish - El Sur at the Westin is a MUST! It's fantastic.

Also just opened, but an amazing place for the meat eaters - The Hide at Al Qasr.

German food - Hofbrauhaus at the JW Marriott.

Thipthara at the Palace, Downtown is an amazing Thai place. Pricey, but the food is amazing.

High end Brit food - The Ivy, Emirates Towers. Lovely venue.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Even if you do find a nice place to eat there's no guarantee that all the dishes available will be consistently of good quality.

I've returned to places, had the same dish as before and been seriously disappointed by the crap quality of the meal.

Interestingly enough, my OH and I both feel that the food here is below the standard and quality that we experienced in Kuwait - here it seems to me that the only way they can give you a good meal is if they've been able to get some 'grape' into you first.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

My favourite "top" restaurants are:

Gaucho in DIFC for top notch Argentinian steaks. Great atmosphere. Expensive.

La Petit Maison also in DIFC for good quality French food. Not complicated, not fussy, just good food very well prepared.

Cafe Belge at the Ritz Carlton in DIFC for Belgian/French in an upscale-casual environment. Great mussels.

BICE for Italian and Bussola for pizza (the latter because it's the best Italian style pizza in Dubai and has a liquor license and great views and vibe).

Lalezar for Turkish in Zabeel Saray on the Palm. Expensive but very good Turkish food. 

Mykos in the Armada Hotel in JLT for Greek. Feels like a Greek trattoria on the islands. Wonderful food. Very fairly priced and has a liquor license (and pork).

Al Nafoorah in Emirates Towers for Lebanese. Very, very good Lebanese. 

Shabbestan in Deira for Persian. Excellent Persian, probably the best in Dubai. Has a wine menu.

While these are not "fancy" they are still upscale-casual:

Lime Tree Cafe for lunches
More Cafe for lunches
Seaview restaurant in Umm Suqiem, overlooking a marina. Very fresh seafood, lovely setting if you can dine outdoors. But no alcohol. Good for late lunches. 

I've never had "fancy" Indian in Dubai that I thought was worth it. Lots of great cheap Indian. It's not necessarily a cuisine that translates well into a pretentious setting although people here do try. Gazebo (several locations) has excellent North Indian.

As for Thai, there are several stunning Thai restaurants (and $$$$) but frankly, the best Thai I've had in Dubai is at Ban Khun Mae, which is a food court stall at the Mall of Emirates (upper food court). Yes, it's a food court stall, but it's not a chain restaurant and the food is delicious and inexpensive. Takeways and deliveries possible. It's a great "hidden secret". They have both a regular Thai menu and a more "authentic" Thai menu of regional specialities (warning, not to everyone's taste). But the normal Thai is wonderful. 

The best Vietnamese in Dubai is Hanoi, but that's a cheap restaurant in JLT. Friendly setting. Perfect for the hotter months as the food is light.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

QOFE said:


> I'm not sure what your palate is like. You're asking for "bestest" food so I don't know what to recommend...
> 
> Don't trust certain magazines that get paid for writing nice reviews. Tripadvisor can't be that trusted either.
> I've found some decent food blogs that have been helpful with finding new restaurants to try (by bloggers who visit restaurants anonymously).
> ...


Ms. Armani is also paid by the restaurants she visits - is that the reason why most are A+?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Bussola for pizza (the latter because it's the best Italian style pizza in Dubai and has a liquor license and great views and vibe).


I must disagree, Apres's is better (and also has a licence - and a better view of people falling over on the ski slope)....

You still can't beat Ravi's near the Chelsea Hotel in Satwa for tandoori chicken, dhal and bread - for AED25.

Price has nothing to do with quality.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

The Scene in Pier 7 is a favourite for a meal out with the wife, consistently good quality food. Great gin cocktails for her, decent selection of ales for me. Get a table on the balcony with a view of the Marina.

Nola in Armada towers, JLT. New Orleans/ Cajun style bar with decent food. Relaxed atmosphere with a bit of live jazz music in the weekends.

The Ivy has been mentioned before, Feast in the Grand Sheraton - only done their brunch but the food quality is fabulous every time.


----------



## Bex80 (Jan 16, 2016)

That is Fab ! Thanks so much - that should keep us a busy for now ! thank you


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

Many have been mentioned before but I will give my top list.

French: Le Petite Maison, DIFC - probably my favourite restaurant in the city, great food, consistent; La Cantine du Faubourg, Emirates Towers - nice place, good food, becomes a lounge later in the night.

Italian: BICE, Hilton JBR; Bussola - Westin for pizza and the view (weekend lunch spot); Margherita, JBR or SZR - amazing Italian pizzas, but not licensed.

Steak: Asado, Palace downtown - Argentine steaks, and Burj Khalifa view if you sit outside during the cooler months

Thai: Suko Thai, Le Meridien (by the airport); Ban Khun Mae as TallyHo mentioned - best in the city, but in the MOE foodcourt.

Greek: Mythos, JLT.

Other: Mezza House, downtown - not licensed, but really good "Levant Region" food - mixed grills, fattoush salad, hummus, etc.

I am not a huge fan of seafood so I haven't been to many Mediterranean restaurants that specialize in it.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Lemongrass - the original in Oud Metha, is by a long chalk the best Thai.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

That's because you've never tried Ban Khun Mae.

Lemongrass has some good dishes but it's very much on the richer side. Ban Khun Mae comes closest to the food you find in Thailand.



The Rascal said:


> Lemongrass - the original in Oud Metha, is by a long chalk the best Thai.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> That's because you've never tried Ban Khun Mae.
> 
> Lemongrass has some good dishes but it's very much on the richer side. Ban Khun Mae comes closest to the food you find in Thailand.


Not exactly Thai but how has no one mentioned Chimes in Barsha? One of my favorite spots in the city and one of the best Nasi Gorengs in the world...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> That's because you've never tried Ban Khun Mae.
> 
> Lemongrass has some good dishes but it's very much on the richer side. Ban Khun Mae comes closest to the food you find in Thailand.


I bow to your superior knowledge Mr T. 

Do they do "Special Tea"? LOL


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The Rascal said:


> I bow to your superior knowledge Mr T.
> 
> Do they do "Special Tea"? LOL


Also the original little Smiling BKK hidden behind AL Wasl rd is occasionally spectacular for Thai food.

Reem al Bawadi on Bech Rd is another faovrite spot with some of the best hummus i've tasted anywhere.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Bigjimbo said:


> Also the original little Smiling BKK hidden behind AL Wasl rd is occasionally spectacular for Thai food.
> 
> Reem al Bawadi on Bech Rd is another faovrite spot with some of the best hummus i've tasted anywhere.


Hi,
We really like BKK - and my son especially likes using the Uzi to get the attention of the waiters!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I did have the "special tea" at Mannaland korean restaurant in Satwa several years ago. Another good suggestion if you like Korean. Not sure if they still offer it. The risk must be enormous. 



The Rascal said:


> I bow to your superior knowledge Mr T.
> 
> Do they do "Special Tea"? LOL


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> I did have the "special tea" at Mannaland korean restaurant in Satwa several years ago. Another good suggestion if you like Korean. Not sure if they still offer it. The risk must be enormous.


And China sea near Clock Tower - which is a really good Chinese btw, the tea isn't properly chilled mind you....


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dusit Thani for Thai, good atmosphere and great views.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

The Rascal said:


> And China sea near Clock Tower - which is a really good Chinese btw, the tea isn't properly chilled mind you....


Very hit and miss this place. I had still frozen duck once. They picked it off the plate with their fingers and threw it in a fryer. Monster arguement after when I wouldn't pay for it.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Bigjimbo said:


> Very hit and miss this place. I had still frozen duck once. They picked it off the plate with their fingers and threw it in a fryer. Monster arguement after when I wouldn't pay for it.


I've only been there with mates who have/had Chines "wives", and each time the food and service was spot on - maybe you got "White man's service"?


----------

